# Locality boa constrictor.



## Primo (Aug 13, 2014)

This is for all of you who enjoy looking at animals you are not able to own. From my understanding you Aussie folks are not able to have boa constrictors? That's a shame if it's true as I think most with carpets would like boa constrictors.

This particular animal is a Boa Constrictor Imperator (BCI) it came from a very serious locality breeder. Probably one of the most knowledgable people in the world when it comes to boa constrictors. Gus Rentfro is the man that bred this snake.

The boa is from Barranquilla, Colombia. 







He is a 2 year 2 month old male that is 5 feet long maybe a bit more and over 10 pounds.

I like these guys. They are similar to carpets in some ways, being semi arboreal, though I find carpets to be more so. They can be active, and have wonderful natural color patterns. I find their movements more controlled and slow compared to the carpets I've seen, so I'd say they are active, just not as flashy as a nice carpet.

Of the 3 snakes I have here the boa and the carpet are neck and neck. The royal python is great, but is terrestrial and quite shy. Royals are wonderful "starter" snakes and really easy to handle and hang out with.

These guys do get quite thick. The females can be very heavy.

I enjoy the size of this guy and don't expect him to be more than 6-7 feet.




Here are some random photos.





I took most of these within the last 2 months.




I'm not really sure who knows a lot about these snakes here so I figured I'd give some basic info. My apologies if this is all elementary stuff to you guys. 



He is much smaller here as this was over a year ago. This is some feeding behavior. He will strike and eat from a perched position.




They have some crazy colors when the lighting is just right.




I hope you enjoyed the pictures. No worries if it's not your bag though.






I'm working my way to the carpet forum. I just have a mutt, so nobody will tip over backwards. But she is a great carpet so I'll show her off soon.


----------

